
What happens when our software has broken privacy settings - stesch
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1ueswk/what_happens_when_our_software_has_broken_privacy/
======
stesch
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7012753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7012753)
doesn't show and there's no way/link to reach any moderators here.

